
Make Your Mac Book a Touch Screen, with AirBar - btcboss
http://www.air.bar/mac
======
colept
In before someone touches their screen too hard damaging the LCD because it's
not reinforced to support the pressure of touch.

------
blacksqr
Ship date RSN.

~~~
slantyyz
The sizes for PC laptops have been selling at Amazon for $70 for some time, so
it's not vaporware.

